# Electrical mystery: why is my timer so noisy?



## Renenet (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, 

Here's one for the electricians. I have the lights in my beardie's enclosure on an analog timer. I run two lights: a UV tube and a globe.

A couple of months ago I began to hear the timer ticking as it turned. It got very annoying so I changed it. The new one was dead quiet when I plugged it in for the first time - I pressed my ear right up against it to check - but now the same thing is happening. They were two different brands, one a new HPM (I think), the other an old Kambrook, so it doesn't seem to be the age or the brand.

Does anyone have any clue why this might be happening?

Thanks,
Ren


----------



## Marzzy (Aug 26, 2012)

It's a bomb its going to blow up you need to remove it ASAP.



Is it the one with the dial ? or Digital one ?
Mine carked it the other day so I have to turn the UVB on/off manually so annoying.


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

My timers are noisy to but all still work fine


----------



## bigjoediver (Aug 26, 2012)

All those analog timers get noisy, it's just a motor and cheap gearbox, spend a little more and get a digital one, not only are they noiseless but if you have a power failure you don't have to reset the time. Mine cost around $16-$18 from Bunnings.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 26, 2012)

ah, ah we have exactly the same problem and my missus wants to get rid of them!

and the built-in timer on the oil heater, is exactly the same!


----------



## Renenet (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, guys. It's a little sad that a timer would have such a cheap motor/gearbox that it would be irritatingly noisy after less than six months. I might have to try a digital one. If it works well enough, it will be cheaper than replacing the timer that often!

Thanks for the replies, guys. It's a little sad that a timer would have such a cheap motor/gearbox that it would be irritatingly noisy after less than six months. I might have to try a digital one. If it works well enough, it will be cheaper than replacing the timer that often!

- - - Updated - - -



Marzzy said:


> It's a bomb its going to blow up you need to remove it ASAP.



:lol:



Marzzy said:


> Is it the one with the dial?



Yup.


----------



## Marzzy (Aug 27, 2012)

Renenet said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys. It's a little sad that a timer would have such a cheap motor/gearbox that it would be irritatingly noisy after less than six months. I might have to try a digital one. If it works well enough, it will be cheaper than replacing the timer that often!
> 
> Thanks for the replies, guys. It's a little sad that a timer would have such a cheap motor/gearbox that it would be irritatingly noisy after less than six months. I might have to try a digital one. If it works well enough, it will be cheaper than replacing the timer that often!
> 
> ...



Thought so I'd be worried if a digital one was making a tick haha.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 27, 2012)

bigjoediver said:


> All those analog timers get noisy, it's just a motor and cheap gearbox, spend a little more and get a digital one, not only are they noiseless but if you have a power failure you don't have to reset the time. Mine cost around $16-$18 from Bunnings.


What he said.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 27, 2012)

If you want to stop the noise it's a simple method....

Have timer plugged in and switched on, wear thick heeled rubber boots. Using just one hand place timer (plugged in and switched on) in bucket of water. 

You'll no longer hear the timer whirring.

Alternatives - Digital ones are much better for the timing function, back up function and relatively easy to use.

Though - if you can put up with the whirring ones, it doesn't matter if the timer goes out - it's still on/off for _x_ amount of hours.


----------



## fourexes (Aug 28, 2012)

some people get far too comfortable with circuit breakers, elp & rcds....


----------



## Cypher69 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah the HPMs may be cheap & noisy but they seem to be reliable.
I think Coles sells a 2-pack for about $11.


----------



## Revell13 (Sep 7, 2012)

Mine used to be noisy, then I bought crickets, now I can't hear my timers at all


----------



## Cypher69 (Sep 8, 2012)

If I annoy my missus enough...I don't hear the timer, the crickets, the tv, the neighbours banging on the wall...


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 8, 2012)

They usually have a set of gears in them, when I was young I used to take them apart and grease them up which would solve the problem for awhile, but with all the benefits of a digital timer I don't bother with the old analogue ones anymore.


----------

